# ?Amtrak HHP Passenger set run on tighter radius than 48?



## rickabamboo (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello!
Can anyone let me know if they have experience with running the Lionel Amtrak HHP-8 [6-31779] set? I am building a table and was wondering if it could run on a tighter radius than the published O48. 

Are there any resources/databases that have this sort of info? I am just now getting into the hobby with my 3 excited young boys.

Thanks!
-Rick


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The set should run on O-36 curves, at least that's what Lionel thinks.

Lionel 6-31779 HHP-8

They include O-48 track with the set, but the manual and their site claim O-36 compatibility.


----------



## rickabamboo (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help and link!


----------

